# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 16)



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 
_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._*



What is your favorite "thing" about working with wood?





**Rules***
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 12, 2015)

The discovery of the beauty that is hidden inside of a piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2015)

I like that something I have made can make somebody happy. There's nothing better than seeing someone's face light up when I give them one of my items, or they found "what they've always wanted". At craft shows, people have thanked me for selling them something that they are so excited to have. It's a great feeling. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 12, 2015)

It frequently challenges me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't answer that with only one answer. there is so much about the craft that keeps me coming back to it and that soothes my soul. And because I do many forms of the craft and each is unique within itself. flat work, turning, scroll work, and even milling and processing wood......
The smell of wood when it is worked, the feel of it in your hands, the beauty that is revealed as the wood is shaped to it's final form, the magic that happens as the first coat of finish is applied, when someone just has to touch and run there hands over something that I have made, the joy I get from giving one of my pieces away to someone, the look I get from someone when I say I made that, The feeling I get when I complete a complex project, The magic of flipping the first slab when opening a log that I am milling, the fellowship of getting together with other wood workers, the kindness and generosity of the wood working community as a whole, the way I am always humbled by the creativity and skills of others, the pleasure I get from using an every day useful item that I have made, the me time in my shop and the way it lets me tune out the world and just be in my happy place. I can go on and on, there is not just one thing about wood working for me, it is all encompassing.
I really need to finish getting my shop set up after the move..............

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 4


----------



## Tclem (Apr 12, 2015)

That I'm not cutting grass or yard work

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kweinert (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, what Woodtickgreg said. I don't think I could have said it better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 13, 2015)

What Greg said 

That and I can built multiples of the exact same thing and no matter how exact the measurements are, no two items will be the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 13, 2015)

@woodtickgreg --I'm awed by your response. I think that it represents a great many if not all of the folks that are here in one way or another.
I don't do much flatwork or make much furniture anymore---I _really_ like no...love turning. To me it's being able to render a piece of wood into something that a friend or customer wants and willingly take into their house and family. I take great joy in that, plus the knowledge that most of whatever I turn is the _only _one in existence and will likely outlive me, I guess as a legacy or being part of someone else's too. Turning is like fishing, golf, baseball (and etc.)--it's never the same thing 2 days in a row, always another way or method to try to improve one's skill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vsauder (Apr 13, 2015)

While I enjoy exposing the beauty of the wood, I have found it a interesting hobby: I can take someone's "trash" off their hands, remove 90% of the material, add a bit of polish, and give it back to them and they are thrilled. Not too many times you can do that and get away with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 20, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I can't answer that with only one answer. there is so much about the craft that keeps me coming back to it and that soothes my soul. And because I do many forms of the craft and each is unique within itself. flat work, turning, scroll work, and even milling and processing wood......
> The smell of wood when it is worked, the feel of it in your hands, the beauty that is revealed as the wood is shaped to it's final form, the magic that happens as the first coat of finish is applied, when someone just has to touch and run there hands over something that I have made, the joy I get from giving one of my pieces away to someone, the look I get from someone when I say I made that, The feeling I get when I complete a complex project, The magic of flipping the first slab when opening a log that I am milling, the fellowship of getting together with other wood workers, the kindness and generosity of the wood working community as a whole, the way I am always humbled by the creativity and skills of others, the pleasure I get from using an every day useful item that I have made, the me time in my shop and the way it lets me tune out the world and just be in my happy place. I can go on and on, there is not just one thing about wood working for me, it is all encompassing.
> I really need to finish getting my shop set up after the move..............


Very well said Sir! You my fine sir are a Gentleman and a Scholar when it comes to woodworking. You nailed my thoughts and feelings when I read the question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

